# Reclaimed wide plank pine flooring (free)! Picture added!



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

Living in rural western Oklahoma, I have to drive to town to take trash to the the dump. Where I go, there is a specific location for people to dump wood, furniture and the like. I always wander over to see what is there, having picked up numerous 2×4s, big cut-offs of plywood and various other materials. Yesterday someone had decided to rip up their antique tongue and groove pine flooring and trash it. I took home 75-80 feet of 5-8 inch wide boards. Boards were from 4 to 6 feet long. Take out a (very) few nails, rip off the tongue and groove, cut off the ends, little sanding and I have enough for some sort of nice project. Wood has few knot holes, straight and a beautiful grain. Just exactly what I would throw away!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, I'm SOOOOO jealous. I pulled up the carpet in my old New Orleans home & found original cypress, some boards up to 20 feet or more. I had them all refinished and then totally finished by Katrina. I often think of those antique floors. Tons of stories.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice catch! I myself acquired a pile of 100 y/o maple flooring…most of these are 10-14' long! So many projects in mind.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Dadoo! Good to see that you're still kicking.
- JJ


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Try that in California and you could wind up in the gray bar hotel. What goes to a California dump stays in the California dump! And they claim to be green. Scheesh!!!


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

I went back to the dump today and got some more of the pine. Spent the afternoon taking out the nails and ripping the tongue and grooves off. Ended up with 24 boards. They vary in length from over 6 feet to 2 feet in length and 7 to 3 inches in width. I estimate between 90 to 100 board feet in total length. Googled a little on the internet trying to get an idea of how much it would cost to buy this much reclaimed lumber. It is straight and looks good. Anybody have a guess as to value? Just for my own amusement, it's going to have a second life as a wall unit in my boys bedroom.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Just wait until you plane it smooth and uncover that fresh wood … i love the reclaimed stuff … keep up the work!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Looking at that picture it would appear that your wood has the chain link shadow syndrome. The best thing you could do with it is to drive at as far away from OK, and you can get it, say somewhere like Auburn Wa. I could take it from there for you. Wouldn't even charge you a fee. 
Just kidding of course. Nice find. Up here in Washington you would also get arrested for stealing from the dump. Yeah, it's nuts but that's the way it is up in the ever green state.


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

Oklahoma is a conservative state, meaning "thrifty" or just plain ol' cheap. Reclaiming wood might be frowned upon in the OKC metro area, but out here in southwestern, small-town, population 1200, one-stop light, it's not a problem.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Can't do it here in Enid. Even picking something up curb side can get you in trouble.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice score!

I never even thought of salvaging from the trash being illegal. I engage in "curbside reclamation" all the time.


----------



## kwblack (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh we're just pretty "green" here in Beckham county. Except for the grass, hasn't rained in three-four months. We're in an extreme fire warning. No grilling outside.


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

kw, This is the first day this month that we haven't had a bunch of rain. I am not complaining though, I would much rather have the rain than the fire danger.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlie: curbside reclamation can be OK in some areas, and not in others. Here in sunny Cal, in LA, you could pick up a dresser off the parkway (that area between the street and the sidewalk, considered an easement by the city), even if it was left out for "bulk pickup", as the trash collection people call it…if you don't get caught, I guess. I used to live there. My wife brought home all kinds of trash, most of which has suffered "mysterious disappearance", as I call it…her- "Where's that thing I brought home two years ago, honey?". me- "I have no idea where it is, sweetheart". Which is true. Really, I have no idea how far down it is in the landfill.

kw, that's a nice score! I'm building a tool chest from some free red oak I was given, to be posted sometime soon. I'm debating resawing the remainder to make the drawer fronts match, or using the free black walnut I was given many years ago.

btw, not allowing grilling is absolutely UN-American! I get to do that even during fire season. What's up with that? Then again, I'm in a residential area, and I guess you are out in the country.


----------

